# who has a 3 tap font???



## lost at sea (7/6/18)

Gday brewers, 

just wanting to check with anyone who has a 3 tap font already. what is the distance from the bottom of the font, to the bottom of the middle tap hole? 

also are you happy with the current height of your middle tap. do you wish it were lower/higher?

i currently have a 2 tap font which ive taken to work offshore with me and im going to slot in an extra hole to convert to a 3 tap font with the gear at work as my drill press at home wont take a 25mm drill bit haha.

but without the taps on the font its a bit hard to judge that where ive marked will be low enough....just wanting a confirmation from you helpful folk before i drill.

cheers


----------



## Tex083 (7/6/18)

lost at sea said:


> Gday brewers,
> 
> just wanting to check with anyone who has a 3 tap font already. what is the distance from the bottom of the font, to the bottom of the middle tap hole?
> 
> ...


Personally I would like the middle tap a bit higher, if you are filling a growler off the middle tap it can be a bit annoying. I think you can buy extender collars for the 2 tap fonts bit they cost $50ish from memory. If I was to build a keggerator from scratch I would probably find a Stainless supplier to make a font for me that's a bit taller and a bit wider as getting the nuts done up on the middle shank is a nightmare.


----------



## adoom (7/6/18)

Approx 40mm lower on mine, not that I’m using the middle just yet...

Or 275mm from the bottom.


----------



## dblunn (7/6/18)

lost at sea said:


> as my drill press at home wont take a 25mm drill bit haha.



I think a hole saw would be better than a drill. The drill could grab on the thin tube.


----------



## lost at sea (7/6/18)

adoom said:


> Approx 40mm lower on mine, not that I’m using the middle just yet...
> 
> Or 275mm from the bottom.



Legend, thanks mate.


----------



## lost at sea (7/6/18)

dblunn said:


> I think a hole saw would be better than a drill. The drill could grab on the thin tube.



cheers mate, i was actually going to throw it in the mill if i have a job on it this week.... a little better equiped out here than my garage haha.


----------



## dblunn (8/6/18)

Yeah a mill would be a lot more rigid.


----------



## lost at sea (20/7/18)

job done, cheers for the intel fellas. saves buying a new font.

beers on me tonight ha.


----------

